# (Not So) Silent Night



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Well 2008 is almost done and I've been a little light when it comes to creative musical output this year. No worries. I had a chance to put down a little something for y'all today. The fuzz is courtesy this boards Mr. mhammer -- that's his Bosstone and it does sound like heaven if you ask me.

Enjoy. Merry Christmas. Happy New Year.

http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/sounds/silent-night.mp3


----------

